# Harm in sealing synthetic stones?



## Farnorth (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi,

I just purchased my first natural stone and am in the process of getting it sealed and bonded to a wooden base. This has got me thinking about proactive maintenance for my synthetics. 

I am using dewaxed shellac as cashew lacquer doesn't seem to be available from anywhere I can find here in Canada. I have a bunch of Sigma stones from both the "Power" and "Select II" lines that I originally bought for tools. I also have some JNS splash and go stones on the way. I am planning to make bases for all of them as I have had a Sigma Select II break in half on me and it only takes a little work. 

I am wondering if there is any reason not to seal the sides and bottoms of the synthetic stones? Some are splash and go and some need a soak. I am assuming you really only need the water to permeate the top 1-2mm of the soaker stones so this won't be a problem. 

One other question for those who have used shellac. Would you coat the bottom of the stone prior to bonding it to the base? I am wondering if it will interfere with the epoxy bonding the stone to the wood?

Thank you!


----------



## YG420 (Sep 2, 2016)

I sealed my Choseras while doing some jnats a while ago and haven't had any complications or problems.


----------



## Devon_Steven (Sep 3, 2016)

Maksim at JNS recommendeds sealing synthetics:

IMPORTANT*note for All Sharpening stones,*Synthetics*or Naturals, Seal all your stones that way you are 100 % sure that they hold a life time !

Use can use any waterproof lacquers or simply glue it to wooden or other bases



http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/synthetic-stones/


----------



## psfred (Sep 3, 2016)

I seriously doubt sealing my personal favorites would be a good idea -- porous ceramic stones that require long soaking (Bester/Beston) are going to be a problem, it will take forever for them to get full of water. Ditto for King stones, probably many others.

Splash and go stones might benefit. 

I don't personally prefer mounted stones in most cases, especially soakers, the base gets in the way too much. I keep my stones in a container of water all the time, at least for the main three.

Synthetic aotos should definitely be lacquered and permasoaked working face down, they are prone to fracture with wet/dry cycles. The blue one I have is well known for that, hence it got shellac and sits in the tank all the time. No issues so far, and it's always ready to go.

You won't hurt the stone if you lacquer it, I don't think, and mounting them is a personal preference as far as I'm concerned. They are all flat on the bottom from the factory, and Japanese natural stones are often rough. Rough backed stones need a base to keep them from moving around as you sharpen.

Peter


----------



## Farnorth (Sep 3, 2016)

Thank you all.


----------



## Devon_Steven (Sep 3, 2016)

Interesting thoughts Peter,

I don't have any of my stones (all synth) lacquered or based... but then I only saw Maksim's advice a few days ago.

I agree about the potential problems with putting a base on soakers that are in and out of the water, but for perma-soaking a plastic base won't affect performance, I don't think.

Some of Matus's Gesshin stones on th EU passaround had bases and they worked fine for me, although for sure they took a long time to dry


----------



## Devon_Steven (Sep 3, 2016)

Farnorth said:


> I am planning to make bases for all of them as I have had a Sigma Select II break in half on me and it only takes a little work.



I have a Select II (1200, that I perma-soak) as well so I appreciate that info!!


----------



## Farnorth (Sep 3, 2016)

It was the 10k that broke on me. I'm sure it was how I dried it. The indoor humidity can get really low here in the winter and things dry out fast.


----------



## Devon_Steven (Sep 3, 2016)

Low humidity where I live is not an issue... in general RH here is 82 to 92 per cent!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 3, 2016)

I had the RH drop to <20% @ 20°C here in winter. I'm sure it's probably closer to 5%


----------



## JBroida (Sep 3, 2016)

i think resinoid and magnesia stones might benifit, but clay and ceramic stones probably not so much


----------

